# Fender Doctor Saved My Life!!!



## ballooman (Sep 4, 2007)

Well not really but now that I got yer attention I thought I might relay this little story to you all. I had an excellant visit with mister Pinchott and learned a good deal of things as well as picked up a few prime pieces for my bike. Ineeded a new seat clamp for my 1940 D-X and also a heavy duty spring for my knee action fork the only one I could think to call was Wes aka the fender doctor. We talked via phone a few times and I had bought a few parts from him at swaps but never did I think He would invite me to his home ! But he did and also asked me to bring the bike so he could get a look at it so I did, I arrived kinda early but Wes was ready and rarin to go after inspecting the bike and complementing my handy work he got right down to biz and produced the pieces I requested and as an additional bonus a copy of the schwinn book by pridmore&Hurd wich he was cool enough to autograph for me . All in all a great learning expierience . If you ever need direction or parts for your pre-war projects Wes Pinchot is the go to man I cant thank him enough


----------



## 37fleetwood (Sep 4, 2007)

Isn't Marvel Comics in talks with the studios to make the movie about him?
Scott


----------



## ballooman (Sep 5, 2007)

yes but I heard they were having a hard time finding a stunt double for the fight scenes


----------

